# Lightfoot sustainable Post (READ THIS IT IS GOLDEN)



## Loaf (Jul 17, 2009)

I was introduced to this idea by my friend Lily and Charlie whom I met in Amsterdam. Give it a thought any questions feel free to ask. Hopefully we will have those letters flying around!


Lightfoot is about writing letters.
Real letters. Not a complex pattern of zeros and ones, transmitted via dubious technology of uncertain consequences, but real paper, written in your personal hand, carrying your scent and trace oils from your fingertips, your creativity, and your unique, one-of-a-kind style. There's something pure that inspires trust when a handwritten letter is delivered; a personal touch that strengthens your community, however far away they may be, in a way that the internet simply could never do.
With Lightfoot Sustainable Post, you can have fun staying in touch, and add extra color to your correspondence: it's no ordinary postman that arrives, but a light-footed traveler, with a smile and a story about the letter's journey. Perhaps YOU'RE the postal deputy, closing the circle of personal contact that is normally so intangible with commercial mail services. And even if you're not a deputy, you simply send mail through Lightfoot - imagine the reaction from that friend you haven't seen in months, that family member, or that lucky loved one, when they answer the door to a smiling stranger holding a note or a package especially delivered just for them. De-light-ful!
And Lightfoot is sustainable delivery - no worries about participating in an industry of waste; no "grey area" environmental safety mysteries, no "par avion" sticker. Instead of relying on oil-dependent aircraft to speed around the world leaving chemicals in their wake, your letter will be carried by a Lightfoot deputy, a trustworthy volunteer that's already headed that way, eco-friendly and traveling Light.

Write letters, connect communities.

Share your creativity, share your travels, share your space.

Protect our Earth!

Choose the Lightfoot Way!

WHAT?
Lightfoot is a postal delivery community, expanding across the globe, connecting people together and living in harmony with the Earth.
An open source service - Participate!

WHY?
Letters are great, but if all you do is drop it off at the post office, without a thought for what method they'll use to deliver it, or where your money actually goes, it's hard to tell just how much environmental impact you're having. The only real option to send post sustainably is the Lightfoot Way; which not only maintains a carbon-light footprint, but also connects people and builds community, fostering a sharing environment based on trust.

WHERE?
ANYWHERE
Casa Robino

WHEN?
NOW - Write a letter! Have it delivered absolutely free!
As for when it will be delivered, your letter will be picked up by the next person passing through and on their way to somewhere nearby the address. Time-sensitive post will require more expedient methods - coming soon: SuperFast Lightfoot Sustainable Post!

WHO?
Anyone can become a Lightfoot Postal Deputy - just drop a letter of your own in the box, and if there's one addressed to somewhere near your destination, take the Vow, and join the ranks of people who've found a better alternative to airmail consumption.

DEPUTY APPLICATION INSTRUCTIONS
Take it seriously
Think ahead and know where to go
Travel Light! This means using alternative transport only, and stay aware while you carry a Lightfoot badge - Lightfoot deputies are true champions of the Earth!
Don't hurry
Don't settle

Lightfoot Vow: repeat the following words aloud:
"I am open, not closed. I trust myself, I trust others.
I travel Light and stay aware. I protect solidarity.
I hereby invoke my promise to deliver this parcel."

HOW?
Write more letters! Maybe a quick note to say hello, or a "Hey does this Lightfoot thing actually work?", or to let your family know you're thinking of them; maybe an inspired rant, or a profound love letter, etched with emotion or doused in hope. Anything you think to write - just reach out to someone!
Friends, family, lovers, strangers - everyone loves to get letters, and Lightfoot letters are the best kind!
Then, pick up a letter! Reach on in there and see if there's anything going your way. If so, deputize yourself and off you go! Take it seriously - people are counting on you!
Travel Light! Think about how you're living while you're carrying the letter. Walking, cycling; hitchhiking, sailing; choose sustainable methods of transportation, and be aware of the effects of your decisions.
Deliver on your Mission! Find the address and drop it off personally - make new friends, share experiences, and be the bridge that spans the gap between separated communities.

PITFALLS
When to Take a Package, Lost Packages, Unable to Deliver, Time Sensitive Items, ... ,
"Passing on the Badge" - deputizing another traveler to take over the mission (Do's and Don'ts) ...

GUIDE TO WRITING LETTERS
Be creative! Use metaphors and similes, alliteration, or other literary tricks to liven things up. Ask questions to show your interest and encourage a response. Be forthcoming and honest; a letter composition is an opportunity to be frank. It doesn't have to be perfect; it's especially true with handwritten letters that "It's the thought that counts."

Put extra information on the envelope - Lightfoot post doesn't pass through thousands of hands like a normal postal letter, so it's safe to adorn the envelope a bit. Include directions to the address or a quick note i.e. "50 km North of Paris," and if you anticipate language barriers, write a note in their language on there too. It may be appropriate to list the contents of a package, if they're perishable or if it has to cross tricky borders. Put a return address, or at least an email, on the outside; and something that says "sustainable transport only."
The envelope is an important part of your letter, so make it attractive and clever. And don't forget to recycle & reuse - second-hand paper always has more character anyway!


----------



## Loaf (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah, it is more of a utility to travelers. In the sense that is enhances networking and personal interaction between people and may just set you up with a place to stay!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 18, 2009)

that seems really interesting. a little idealistic but why the hell not lol. 

I think I more like the idea of traveling with a purpose and intent and a goal. makes it seem a lot more worth it than rambling along aimlessly. 

the only problem I see is.. what if you're in a travelers void? Meaning, you live well off the beaten path and wont be able to get a letter out?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2009)

i saw a zine with this same idea once. it was called something different and was from the states, but had an awesome drawing/logo of a punk kid riding an ostrich with a red & black anarchist star on it's chest. also, the ostrich had awesome striped socks...


----------



## Loaf (Aug 5, 2009)

well whenever you are at a waystation or a point where travellers pass thourgh like the A farm just leave a letter.


----------



## macks (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweet idea, how far along is this? Like, do people deliver now or is it just in writing?


----------



## Loaf (Aug 6, 2009)

People are actually delivering it is up and running, I have actually found places to stay because of this. It is mainly in europe right now but, I it'd be great to see it in operation here!


----------



## blacklines (Aug 7, 2009)

i need a letter delivered to santa fe, from minnesota (but only if youre going to be here in the next two weeks, after that, baton rouge->>>santa fe) the time frame is pretty open, anytime between now and this time next year would work--if anyone can help, please PM me.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 24, 2009)

WOW! I love this!


----------



## lilylove (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting this loaf! 

Lightfoot is totally fucking awesome. it may seem idealistic, and for sure thats how it began... but it is being put into use across the planet! Letters have been delivered from europe to australia, from europe to the states... as well as alllllllll around inside europe. There are currently Lightfoot boxes in Amsterdam, Berlin, Vicenza, Casale MonFerrato,(setting one up in Barcelona) and on my bike tour across the states ill be setting up as many as i can. 

Anyone can start a box anywhere though, the more the better. Its best if its a place where travellers come through, a nomadic base where they could stay... but it doesnt have to be. Anywhere where nomads can come in, drop a letter off or pick one up, thats all. If you DO start a box up, it would be great if you posted a note on casarobino.org so we can keep in touch with where they all are. We are working on a site too lightfootmail.org 

I have a bazzillion letters from europe for the states, since ill be going by sail boat its perfect for lightfoot! If anyone is in europe and wants to bring me one to pass on, id be more than happy! Im in spain. 

And Mouse i really agree, its so nice to find a letter in a box and be like 'huh, sure, ill go to paris to deliver this letter!" and the connections made are almost always incredible. As for the travelers void, this just means more boxes. It can always be accessed by hitching/bike/walking or SOMETHING. otherwise they could travel to the nearest box and drop off letters there, as loaf mentioned.


----------



## Apples (Nov 11, 2009)

Brilliant. I hope this gets set up for real. I'd love to help out in MD/DC.


----------



## stove (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't realize Lightfoot had mad it over here. I just last week did a delivery to a spot in Boston from a friend in Amsterdam. A few weeks ago I dropped two letters bound for Brooklyn. It works, it's fun, and if you're not in a hurry, send something. you never know what might happen.


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 14, 2009)

ok I'm in!
startin in February I'm down like brown on this


----------



## kidbob (Jan 7, 2014)

It's an old thread but fuck it I'm in...mid tn heading west to Denver midmarch.


----------

